
Well-capitalized Seattle startup seeks Unix developers (Amazon, 1994) - monsterix
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/mi.jobs/poXLCW8udK4/_GHzqB9sG9gJ
======
slackpad
The newer posts on there are the digital equivalent of graffiti. The original
Linux post is clogged with a bunch of junk as well. It's always upsetting to
see traffic driven to these posts leading to trash from visitors.

------
simonsarris
Great expectations ought to demand great compensation. I think this is
somewhat fair (even if perhaps slightly pompous):

> You must have experience designing and building large and complex (yet
> maintainable) systems, and you should be able to do so in about one-third
> the time that most competent people think possible.

> Your compensation will include meaningful equity ownership.

I think the problem with a lot of ridiculous-sounding job offers we see today
is that that they include great expectations, and then "will work for pennies
[of equity]" is kind of tacked on as an additional expectation.

------
coin
-1 for disabling zoom on mobile devices. I expect better from Google.

~~~
chaz
I downvoted you because you've repeatedly complained about the same thing on
several stories for a while now. Pinch zoom gets disabled to remove the 300ms
delay on mobile-friendly pages, and that's seems to be what most people want.

If you always want pinch zoom, I would suggest using Chrome -- there's an
accessibility option that overrides the page's request to disable pinch zoom .

~~~
aardvark179
It's also possible to set a bookmark to something like

    
    
        javascript:document.querySelector('meta%5Bname=viewport%5D').setAttribute('content','width=device-width,initial-scale=1.0,maximum-scale=10.0,user-scalable=1');
    

To re-enable zoom. I get as annoyed as the the parent comment with sites that
disable zooming not because of the act itself but the bad design and
typography choices that seem to go along with it. Make text size and leading
choices suitable for the device, set margins so that your text doesn't abut
the absolute edge of the screen, and make sure links are large enough to tap
reliably. If you feel you can't make those choices and want to include full
site or text size links somewhere then they should be obvious and again big
enough to tap.

------
DVassallo
Here's a street-view of the mailing address listed in the post:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@47.635152,-122.198268,3a,75y,9h...](https://www.google.com/maps/@47.635152,-122.198268,3a,75y,9h,90t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s70DAZTsUeh4HHVB6OfDpMw!2e0)

------
utuxia
sounds like a real ass.

------
mmaunder
Repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3007622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3007622)

~~~
octo_t
how was this a helpful, informative comment? yes this has been posted before,
over 2 years ago with no comments, but you've added no information to this
discussion at all.

~~~
jaredsohn
Yes, that was a poor choice of indicating this is a repost.

If you search the archives for "Amazon 1994" you will find that this has been
posted to Hackers News a lot (the one with the most comments seems to be
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2044945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2044945)).

